# Revell 1973 Aerovette Concept



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey, all...

I was wondering if anyone else here on this forum has ever built this kit... the Revell 1973 Aerovette Concept? I was at a local K-Mart the other day and saw it, and it looked pretty cool, so I figured I'd get one and try it out. My uncle is a huge Corvette fan, so I'm thinking about building it and giving it to him when I'm done.

There are not too many good photo references for the Aerovette online, but there are a few. So I was just wondering if anyone else here has built this one or not? When I start on mine, I'll post WIP's here.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

It is a Re-Release If I'm not mistaken, I say that Not that I have any real incite to the kit we are now looking at now, but I had the same kit in the Mid Nineties 1994 If I'm not mistaken and it looked real close to this one, it Had the same name as well, I bought it from a Model Shop that was going out of business as well as gave the kit no one of my nephew's so Don't know what year it was put out, I can only tell you the Cover Art showed a RED KIT in color and it was indeed he same Corvette Concept car and put out buy REVELL as well, I have seen this one out there sense, I'm NOT MUCH a corvette fan so I didn't pic one up, But looks cool if not a Little simple in construction so don't know how fun it would be to build and after all thats why I BUILD KITS, for the fun of the build. but let me know if you find out anything else, must be some information on this kit out there if it is indeed a Re-Release at all. 

Ian


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Back in the 1970s, it seemed that every new 2-seat concept car with a Chevrolet badge was ballyhooed by the automotive press as “the next Corvette.” The Aerovette began its life in 1973 as the XP-882, and had three different engine-powertrain setups over the next several years.

I have the Revell Aerovette kit with the box art above and an earlier release of the same identical kit with this box:










Haven’t gotten around to building either one yet, but it looks like a fairly simple and fun build.

The real car was always silver in color, and I don’t recall seeing any model box art showing the car in red. Could you perhaps be thinking of the Astro I?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Quit possible that was a "ASTRO ONE" now that you say that, like I said was years ago, but I bet your right. Like i said I don't know my vets "AT ALL". More a Moper And Chevy Guy. 

Ian


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow... that Astro I looks like a cross between the Aerovette and a Pontiac Banshee!

Quite a few nice reference images on Google: http://www.google.com/images?q=1973...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1600&bih=733


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I picked up on eof these Aerovettes on the last repop- I just like the design. I haven't decided to build it straight or do something creative with it.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken again, Didn't they use the banchy front end design after the failure to release the Banshee its self, on the "Pontiac Grand Am" ? I read that someplace, been a while now so dint remember where.


----------



## Gluefinger (Oct 15, 2009)

I remember seeing this vette but can't remember if I ever built one. Although I did build one I believe it was put out by MPC and one of the options was a four rotor Wankel engine with a turbohydromatic 400 trans. I was a model car fanatic in the late 60's through the late 70's. I built all kinds loved it!!!


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

IF... and only IF I can figure out how to make the gullwing doors in the "open" position with this, I might do it, and then only if I plan to give it to my uncle when it's completed. I love gullwing doors on cars, and if I can find a way to make them here, I'd like to try, so I can showcase that aspect.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^^ The Aerovette had two-part articulated gullwing doors that were designed to be operable with minimum side clearance. With care and patience, it wouldn’t be difficult for a skilled modeler to cut out the molded-in doors and glue them in the open position. The challenge would be to make them actually work like the real thing!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

This car was actually driven every day for about two years by the president of GM.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

_That was a beautiful design. I always hoped GM would have put that "Vette" into production. I've built the kit and it is a repop but ,it still is nicely done and a faith full replica of the original_. :thumbsup:


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

scotpens said:


> ^^ The Aerovette had two-part articulated gullwing doors that were designed to be operable with minimum side clearance. With care and patience, it wouldn’t be difficult for a skilled modeler to cut out the molded-in doors and glue them in the open position. The challenge would be to make them actually work like the real thing!


Well, the doors themselves don't bother me that much... it's the fact that IF I were to depict them open, I'd want to have the interior door panels visible, and I don't have the patience or skill to scratchbuild them, lol.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

BolianAdmiral said:


> Well, the doors themselves don't bother me that much... it's the fact that IF I were to depict them open, I'd want to have the interior door panels visible, and I don't have the patience or skill to scratchbuild them, lol.


The interior door panels (trim panels) are included as separate parts in the kit. If you build the doors in the open position, all you have to do is glue the trim panels to the insides of the doors instead of to the interior bucket.



Ian Anderson said:


> Quit possible that was a "ASTRO ONE" now that you say that, like I said was years ago, but I bet your right. Like i said I don't know my vets "AT ALL". More a Moper And Chevy Guy.


You're a moper? Hey, cheer up -- things are never as bad as they seem! :tongue:


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

The Astro I was a Corvair showcar. It was a special Horizontally Opposed OHC flat-6 with six Weber downdraft carbs. Cool engine that was supposed to be in the next Corvair that never was to be! **sigh**

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php?photo=45619&cat=519


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^^ The Astro I was also something of a tour-de-force in making a functional, driveable vehicle as low as possible. The car’s overall height was just a hair under three feet. The seats rose along with the entire rear body section to allow entry and egress. The car had no rear window; vision to the rear was provided by a periscope.

Clickable thumbnail:


The sleek 1962 Monza GT was another Chevy concept car using the Corvair powertrain. There was a fastback coupe and an open roadster version.


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

scotpens said:


> The interior door panels (trim panels) are included as separate parts in the kit. If you build the doors in the open position, all you have to do is glue the trim panels to the insides of the doors instead of to the interior bucket.


Good to know... I'll give it a try, then... it might be worth the effort.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

I realize this is an old thread, but just wondering if you have built this kit as yet?? I just picked one up and doing a bit of research before building it. I too, want to somehow make the doors fully functional, and possibly light up the dashboard with fibre optics etc. Anyone know if there are any 'detail up' parts for this kit or any photo etch stuff? 

thanks


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Where are people finding this? I haven't seen it.

I did find the Deora in a store that is now closed.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

terryr said:


> Where are people finding this? I haven't seen it.


Google is your friend.


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

They occasionally pop up on ebay also. Ebay is also your friend (sometimes).


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

They are currently in stock and Available from Squadron for $9.97

http://www.squadron.com/1-25-Revell-USA-Aerovette-RM2067-p/rm2067.htm


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

I have done a youtube video on this kit, but I can't post a link because I have less than 5 posts on this site....now that would be 3....so i have to post 2 more.....


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

now that would be one more.....


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

ok, that makes it 5 posts....


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, I know that was childish, but the forum rules state I can't post a link if I have less than 5 posts....

If you guys are interested in the Aerovette kit by Revell/Monogram, check out my youtube video below:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgNV_MLxf9s

I decided to do a video because there is very little, (practically nothing), information on this kit on the web. 

I haven't built it yet, but it shows you what's in the box etc.......thanks for watching:thumbsup:


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

aussiecylon said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but just wondering if you have built this kit as yet?? I just picked one up and doing a bit of research before building it. I too, want to somehow make the doors fully functional, and possibly light up the dashboard with fibre optics etc. Anyone know if there are any 'detail up' parts for this kit or any photo etch stuff?
> 
> thanks


modelroundup.com has Out Of Production kits 
they seem to be my GO TO site if I need to find an old kit.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

terryr said:


> Where are people finding this? I haven't seen it.
> 
> I did find the Deora in a store that is now closed.


modelroundup.com has Out Of Production kits in frequently


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

vypurr, 
Thanks for that link! I got a few "old" kits I'd like to find myself......

Be nice to get the Deora Dodge tho....Interesting Concept truck it is!


----------

